# Training at Home



## Fletcher (Apr 8, 2005)

I would like to set up kind of a dojo at home. I'm planning on making a makiwara board to put up outside, anyone have any suggestions on other equipment that is simple and inexpensive to make or buy?


----------



## AnimEdge (Apr 8, 2005)

Like for practice or you teaching?
Since it says your white(rank) my guess is to see what all you do in your dojo and like mimic that at home, if you do a lot of Kata have some open space, or if you do a lot of bag work, get a bag, ect

At home i have some room set up for bag work (Wavemaster type got it for free (costs about) 100 then like 10-20 for sand to fill it) and i go into my backyard to practice forms and so on

So i guess it depends on what you are doing


----------



## Fletcher (Apr 9, 2005)

Just for my own practice. I've still got a long way to go before I begin teaching.


----------



## Satt (Apr 9, 2005)

Hey, I am planning on doing the same thing!!! Check out these sites...

http://www.woodsshop.com/OutdoorDojo.htm

http://www.japan-arts.com/

There are some interesting ideas in there. Hope it helps.


----------

